# Cabelas ethics?



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

The image of sportsmen seems to be under assault from within lately. I see more and more actions on outdoor sports channels that I find unethical. Now I am made uneasy by Cabelas.

I get dozens of catalogs from them every year. One recent issue features a radar detector/scrambler. Its sole purpose is to help the buyer violate the law and avoid detection. This, to me, crosses a line of ethics. And I believe the machine is illegal in multiple states.

What about a sealed container that hides under the wheel-well of your truck? "Yes! The hide-a-cache easily conceals your extra limit of fish or birds. Its optional "ozone-ator" keeps dogs from sniffing out the contents. Violate with confidence and without worry of being caught."

Sure, we will never see that. But when the line is crossed, what point is too far?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I agree, but then I have been scored for talking about ethics. :beer:


----------



## north1 (Nov 9, 2010)

I guess the radar detector thing doesn't bother me tremendously as they are found in a lot of stores. I have to admit I am guilty of owning one in my youth. When travelling to Grand Forks for college in the early nineties I got sick of being targeted going through Devils Lake when driving 58mph(speed limit was 55 then). Devils Lake has a large police officer training facility and I think they were trying to get in a lot of practice making traffic stops :-? Now the hideable, senseless storage container would cause some consternation.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Old.... I agree with what you are saying how more shows, "outdoor" professionals, etc. are doing more questionable things and only worrying about "inches" or "trophy".

Now the radar detector to me shouldn't be even something Cabelas offers. I mean think about it.... what does that have to do with "outdoors". I think it is poor taste by them. I mean stick to what made you the company you are....and just do it the best you can and keep improving on that model. Make sure nobody else beats you in that area.

But I see it time and time again. With companies and CEO's think they need to "expand"... or get new business. Just be the best at what you do and keep being the top of that industry. Then also keep those customers happy. That is the perfect business model.

But now this issue... ethics.... not so much for me. But more of a poor business plan.


----------

